# Forum General General Discussion  Anyone want to know anything about South Africa

## mooman

as the post says

----------


## DDT

The worlds first "concentration camps" were set up there by the British during the Boer War to hold the Boer's women and children after they had burned their farms. Thousands of the prisoners died due to disease, lack of medicine, food and unsanitary conditions.

----------


## Бармалей

Yeah, I'm sure that's why he posted here: to be blasted and mocked by you. It wasn't like he was just trying to be a nice guy and promote his country to those of us who might not be familiar with it.  ::  While you're at it, why don't you just go ahead and adapt your signature to read "Want to know something about Asstrailia?We treated the aborigines like sh*t!"  Because obviously, that's something that you're proud about when talking about your home country.  ::

----------


## mooman

Glad you know that , lol , and here the english make out as though the germans invented the concentration camp. And during all of those we also have the formations of what would become early days of the apartheid goverment. Strange how things turn out lol its like history was repeating itself with South Africa. Seems like most goverments get formed in prisons there hahaha. Something to be said about politicions

----------


## mooman

Yeah, I'm sure that's why he posted here: to be blasted and mocked by you. It wasn't like he was just trying to be a nice guy and promote his country to those of us who might not be familiar with it. Rolling Eyes While you're at it, why don't you just go ahead and adapt your signature to read "Want to know something about Asstrailia?We treated the aborigines like sh*t!" Because obviously, that's something that you're proud about when talking about your home country. Rolling Eyes  
hey peace lol it wasnt an insult just a point  ::  
_________________

----------


## basurero

South Africans call traffic lights "robots" LOL

----------


## Leof

I want! Tell me anything about South Africa please!

----------


## basurero

Есть одиннадцать официального языка.

----------


## Bisquit

> Есть одиннадцать официальных языков.

----------


## Remyisme

interesting, they say everything in the world started in Africa.

----------


## Leof

They who? Everything what?

----------


## Layne

I think he's talking about the evolution theory that life on earth began in africa. "They" would be the scientists that believe this.

----------


## Leof

Well then I believe them.

----------


## TATY

> I think he's talking about the evolution theory that life on earth began in africa. "They" would be the scientists that believe this.

 Everyone knows life began in the garden of Eden which was not in Africa, it was somewhere in Europe cos Adam and Eve were white like Jesus and God.

----------


## Rtyom

Yeah, did you see God as a white person? 
Jesus couldn't be just extremely white taking in account the place he was born.

----------


## tdk2fe

If Jesus were actually depicted to look like a person from the middle east everybody in America would convert because they'd think he was a terrorist or something.   
tdk

----------


## Layne

I was always amused by how Jesus is always depicted with long hair, but if a man walks into alot of churches with long hair everybody takes offence to it. Personally, I don't think anyone who hasn't seen him should be painting pictures of him anyway.

----------


## MoZeS

I believe in Jesus but i dont believe the pictures that they draw of him.
and yeah, Jesus was born in betlehem, thats in the middle east!
i dont want to discuss what was the color of his skin, because we look at his heart. 
anyways, South Africa what a cool topic, i realy like the previous president of it, nelson mandella, i love reading his books about human rights.

----------


## mooman

some of the oldest fossils are found in south africa in the sterkfontein caves also there is evidence of a ancient culture resembling the eygptians. The chinese were the first to bump into south africa they thought they had discoverd eden for there was no need to farm or do anything for everything grew on the trees themselves. The orginal people have long since died out all that remain are fragments of there sociey and just tribes that migrated up and down the coast. And you knows black people could have been white and vice versa it is only at best a theory - an old one at that too. The active chemical in your skin melanin thought to be only a pigment has also been attributed with properties showing that it helps boost your immune system by what you eat. So skin colour is not a defining point as to who you are. In fact how far can anyone take there history , only back to a time of myths and legends  ::  and yes we call traffic lights robots , you should see how confused all the english were when i first said that. Eden could be anywhere Ill figure that one out when the answer is given to me.

----------


## mooman

yeah , everyone respects madiba - nelson mandela's nick name. The true art of forgiveness. I respect the african people they have such a harmony about them and a peace , its the land though. It changes you somehow. But then I don't have to tell anyone here that do I , for each of you has there own land and im sure you have seen the differances. Prehaps thats one good thing about South Africa is that I do not feel like it belongs to anyone its just a place some call home.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Dudes, your logic doesn't hold water   ::   
Jesus is born in the middle east, therefore he must have dark skin color.   ::  
I didn't know that it is the location that determines your skin color, not your parents. The jews were never a "dark" people, remember this was centuries before the arab/turkic invasion.  In fact it was under Roman occupation.  Jesus was born with the ethniticity of a jew, he died a jew too.  
We will never know his true skin color or length of hair, but just because he was born in Bethlehem doesn't make him dark! (or a terrorist)  ::

----------


## basurero

South Africa is close to the Namibia!   ::

----------


## TATY

> Dudes, your logic doesn't hold water    
> Jesus is born in the middle east, therefore he must have dark skin color.   
> I didn't know that it is the location that determines your skin color, not your parents. The jews were never a "dark" people, remember this was centuries before the arab/turkic invasion.  In fact it was under Roman occupation.  Jesus was born with the ethniticity of a jew, he died a jew too.  
> We will never know his true skin color or length of hair, but just because he was born in Bethlehem doesn't make him dark! (or a terrorist)

 Most Jews aren't actually descended from people native of Israel or the surrounded area. Some Jews are though and these have darker skin. My father is one such Jew of true Middle Eastern blood and has olive skin, like a Mexican or something. Jesus, as a Jew at that time would have been the same kind and therefore not be white.

----------


## basurero

How do people know God isn't black?

----------


## DDT

> Yeah, I'm sure that's why he posted here: to be blasted and mocked by you.

 Anyone familiar with Soiuth Africa knows that, that was not a "Blasting" against South Africans. Quite to the contrary!  The Boers (S. Africans) were the good guys in that war. The British (with the help of gullible Australians) were only fighting so Cecil Rhodes (from "Rhodes Scholarship") could get the  African gold. 
I also know that many South Africans were not permitted to leave S. Africa wilth their life's savings. And ALSO  there are a bunch of S. Africans enlisting in the Australian Defence Forces right now.  ......(and Americans)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Dudes, your logic doesn't hold water    
> Jesus is born in the middle east, therefore he must have dark skin color.   
> I didn't know that it is the location that determines your skin color, not your parents. The jews were never a "dark" people, remember this was centuries before the arab/turkic invasion.  In fact it was under Roman occupation.  Jesus was born with the ethniticity of a jew, he died a jew too.  
> We will never know his true skin color or length of hair, but just because he was born in Bethlehem doesn't make him dark! (or a terrorist)    Most Jews aren't actually descended from people native of Israel or the surrounded area. Some Jews are though and these have darker skin. My father is one such Jew of true Middle Eastern blood and has olive skin, like a Mexican or something. Jesus, as a Jew at that time would have been the same kind and therefore not be white.

 Well, of course not white as he is depicted in many paintings, but definitely not arab or "middle-eastern looking" in the sense we think today.

----------


## ST

He looks like "Sasha the White"...i know it for sure   ::

----------


## Indra

> He looks like "Sasha the White"...i know it for sure

   ::   ::

----------


## mooman

we do know how long his hair would have been for their where strict rules about the length of a jewish mans hair

----------


## mooman

namibia is a good place to go too , especially the desert, just miles and miles of dunes as far as the eye can see.

----------


## translationsnmru

> The jews were never a "dark" people

 How do you know?  

> Well, of course not white as he is depicted in many paintings, but definitely not arab or "middle-eastern looking" in the sense we think today.

 KV, Do you have any historical or anthropological data to support you notion that ancient Jews were not as dark-skinned as, say, present-day Arabs? Considering the history of Jews, I would say that they used to be darker than modern Jews. To begin with, they are commonly thought to share the same ancestry with Arabs, and I didn't see any serious arguments against this theory (Do you know any?). Then, if we belive the Bible, they used to live in Egypt for generation, and Egyptians aren't exactly famous for being white-skinned. After they moved to Palestine, they were mixing with local semitic people. Several centuries later, they were conquered first by Assyrians (who ruined the the Israel Kingdom) and Babylonians (who conquered the Juda Kingdom) which were semitic people as well. So why do you think that a member of a Semitic people—of a people whose ethnogenesis took place among other Semitic peoples at that— could not look like a typical semitic person?

----------


## Leof

What makes South Africa unique? Does it have a special Nature or landscapes? Is it wealthy country comparing with Northern Europe or US?

----------


## Scorpio

Do please remember what (according to official version) Jesus was only half semite, and another half -- angelic spirit. Angelic spirits are definitely *white* (also they have feathered wings and halos -- but these can be due to a recessive genes).   ::

----------


## adoc

There is no scientific proof that Jesus was born in South Africa.

----------


## translationsnmru

> ...(according to official version) Jesus was only half semite, and another half -- *angelic spirit*

   ::  This is a highly *un*-official version. According to the _official_ one, he was half-semite and half-God. God is NO angelic spirit, according to most existing Christian denominations! Angels are considerably inferior beings to the Lord. Of course, there are some _ivvil_ people who say that it was Gabriel who conceived Jesus, but for some reason, most believing Christians take a great offence at this theory.

----------


## Rtyom

> There is no scientific proof that Jesus was born in South Africa.

 Nobody promotes this idea!   ::

----------


## Volk

> What makes South Africa unique? Does it have a special Nature or landscapes? Is it wealthy country comparing with Northern Europe or US?

 It has Table Mountain which counts as 'special landscapes' I suppose and weird creatures living on it that look like Gophers.  
I have some pictures of the area around Cape Town if anyone is interested as I stayed there for a week a few years ago.

----------


## Leof

I am interested! It would be very nice to see such pictures!

----------


## Rtyom

It's called dassie, or coney (!), or cape hyrax.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dassie 
In Russian, if we can trust Lingvo, it's даман (or daman in English also   ::  )

----------


## Leof

::

----------


## Volk

Okay, I uploaded some. 
Shopping area on the outskirts of Cape Town near the waterside: http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/1214/dcp05843aa.jpg 
View from Table Mountain and a small view of Robben Island: http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/931/view8ci.jpg 
The strange creatures of Table Mountain: http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/4691 ... res1rj.jpg 
A Cape Town history museum I forgot the name of: http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4946/pict00164ea.jpg 
Nelson Mandela's Jail on Robben Island: http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/9109/sa042601pu.jpg 
A Shanty Town near to the airport: http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/2705/pict00768if.jpg 
Cape of Good Hope: http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/4129/cape6zr.jpg 
Landscape of the winelands: http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/9246 ... nds8pu.jpg  
Edit: Ah yes, Dassies. I think the reason the ones on Table Mountain are fat is because they eat the rubbish out of the bins that the tourists leave:  http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/438/bin5mm.jpg

----------


## Leof

thank you for sharing them *Volk*! 
Are the colours of the sky and the sea really of so saturated blue? 
Ha! At least in one country they have such garbage on the streets as we have in Moscow! It's on the photo of the Shanty Town.

----------


## Volk

> thank you for sharing them *Volk*! 
> Are the colours of the sky and the sea really of so saturated blue? 
> Ha! At least in one country they have such garbage on the streets as we have in Moscow! It's on the photo of the Shanty Town.

 No problem. 
Yes, the sky has that deep saturated blue colour to it. 
And I can safely say the tourist parts of the city, as can be seen in the first photo, do not have as much rubbish around, but the rest of it does. The government usually focuses on other things in order to attract tourists to the area and mostly those areas are focused on.

----------


## Бармалей

[quote=translations.nm.ru] 

> The jews were never a "dark" people

 How do you know?[/quote:12oh8co0]
He sees dead people?  ::

----------


## MoZeS

WoooW Cool pix Volt! thanx alot for sharing, that was attractive!   

> Jesus is born in the middle east, therefore he must have dark skin color

 have u seen real middle-easterns?
the middle east is a big region with many races in it, there are really white people in it, and also tan people and dark skinned. 
Jesus was not an Arab because at that time there was no arabic language at all! 
anyways, i dont know how does this topic relate to the original topic about south africa?   ::  
lol, i have some family members who went to s.africa and they were totally amazing with the nature there!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Jesus is born in the middle east, therefore he must have dark skin color
> 			
> 		  have u seen real middle-easterns?
> the middle east is a big region with many races in it, there are really white people in it, and also tan people and dark skinned. 
> Jesus was not an Arab because at that time there was no arabic language at all!

 My point exactly. Jesus could be just as white as any normal white person living in the middle east at those times.   

> He looks like "Sasha the White"...i know that for sure

  I thought he looked more like Yesenin   ::    *translations.nm.ru*, I wasn't planning to go into a deep anthropological discussion, but the point is that just because good ol' Jesus was born in the middle east, doesn't mean that he has to look like an Arab, which was what the above posters were indicating. The argument that the jews might mix with semitic people, does not mean that a) all jews mix and b) all children will look mixed. But honestly, I don't care.   ::

----------


## DDT

Hmmm.....! "The Gods Must Be Crazy!" 
There I have just linked the two topics together. Has anyone seen this S. A. movie?

----------


## adoc

> Hmmm.....! "The Gods Must Be Crazy!" 
> There I have just linked the two topics together. Has anyone seen this S. A. movie?

 Yep-yep

----------


## mooman

lol I am from Cape Town , ill get some photos up and running as soon as I find them. I have been bitten by a dassie while hiking around the mountains because tourists tend to fed them food and the same for baboons making them more tame and looking upon humans as a food source. Table mountain is just one of the natural wonders of South Africa , we also have a world heritage sight , st . Lucia on the Eastern coast just below the border of Mozambique I am leaving for there in a weeks time after the download festival. Cape Town is also home to the great white shark and it is the first place they recorded them breaching the water to catch seals .http://yblogza.com/ there are some good pics of Cape Town here on this sight. Recently some english tourist burnt our mountain down so its a bit bland at the moment.

----------


## mooman

thanks volk , Dassies eat snakes too.

----------


## basurero

Oh yeh, the crime in South Africa is crazy (even worse than in Russia). I knew a chick from Durban who's family left after they were caught in the middle of a gun battle.

----------


## mooman

people have a stronger sense of community because of it. Better than the UK where people hide behind laws and now cannot think for themselves. I dont know I personally have been mugged about 8 times before i was 14 but haniging around the wrong areas then you reach a point where you just dont take it anymore. I have a friend of mine who is currently hitch-hiking accross africa he has a website www.geocities.com/somewhereontheroad his name is Tim , I was already up here when this happened but he was walking home at night and this guy came up to him and put a gun to his head and asked him for his money and Tim said F**k your gun and F**k you and walked off the guy just left him. People blow it out of proportion on the otherhand i know people who have never seen anything for years. Crime is a part of society we just have a violent culture but saying that it has giving birth to some of the most peaceful people of our time. At least you have a chance to react and face life.  ::

----------


## mooman

http://www.bubbleshare.com/album/35839/920437 muizenberg is where i stay its winter in all these pics thats why its cloudy

----------


## mooman

http://www.bubbleshare.com/album/36604/949830 some photos of kalkbay and surrounding areas also google earth has really good pictureshttp://www.bubbleshare.com/album/36098/931600

----------


## mooman

man that sucks, a friend of mine he stays more inland about 1000km in a small town called orkney near all the gold mines and yesterday he saw a leopard while he was walking up the river ...so unfair

----------


## TATY

> people have a stronger sense of community because of it. Better than the UK where people hide behind laws and now cannot think for themselves. I dont know I personally have been mugged about 8 times before i was 14 but haniging around the wrong areas then you reach a point where you just dont take it anymore. I have a friend of mine who is currently hitch-hiking accross africa he has a website www.geocities.com/somewhereontheroad his name is Tim , I was already up here when this happened but he was walking home at night and this guy came up to him and put a gun to his head and asked him for his money and Tim said F**k your gun and F**k you and walked off the guy just left him. People blow it out of proportion on the otherhand i know people who have never seen anything for years. Crime is a part of society we just have a violent culture but saying that it has giving birth to some of the most peaceful people of our time. At least you have a chance to react and face life.

 If we hide behind laws and now cannot think for ourselves, why don;t you fuck off back to South Africa?>

----------


## basurero

What are you on aobut, he lives in Cape Town.

----------


## Rtyom

> I am leaving for there in a weeks time after the download festival.

 Can you explain what a download festival is?

----------


## mooman

take offense if u want Taty and insult me more for you will only understand once you have been there and I was referring to the UK. People agree with me here they are soft and spoilt and they still complain even though they have it very easy.

----------


## mooman

www.downloadfestival.co.uk , look here for all the info.

----------


## Volk

> Oh yeh, the crime in South Africa is crazy (even worse than in Russia). I knew a chick from Durban who's family left after they were caught in the middle of a gun battle.

 Yeah it really is, they really work hard to make it seem like a friendly place for tourists. 
When I got back, a friend of our family who lived there years ago asked me whether I felt 'safe' there. They left because of similar reasons, I think it was some kind of gun battle over the items in their house someone tried to steal or something. 
We didn't have any trouble on our trip there, the only thing that happened was a shoot-out on the highway we travelled a lot on (not at the time) and when we were interviewing a man in the Cape Town Green Market we heard a noise and questioned it and he replied 'Oh it was just gunfire', I suppose they get that all the time. 
I agree with mooman that you really have to go there to see the differences for yourself. It's a very different way of living that you start to see when you experience it, seeing people carting scraps around the city in shopping carts while the white communities on the other side of the road cart back expensive electronics for their homes.

----------


## mooman

I agree volk , but i disagree with the whites only perception for that is changing , I grew up dirt poor and always moving around from one place to the next the levels are balancing out u see more and more white people now becoming poorer. In cape town a lot of the properties are actually owned by rich europeans and not the south african whites. Im a plumber and the most work i ever did was for overseas clients and it is becoming worse as people are buying more of our property up at there international prices and to actually enjoy our national heritages becomes ludicriously overpriced in the fight to milk tourists for everything they have. Did you catch the cable car up to the mountain I have caught that once on a school trip when i was 6 years old and all my friends have never caught it , who has that kind of money to throw around on cable cars when you can just walk. Its hard In Cape Town because the mountains and the seas lock in expansion the face is changing more in both Joburg and Durban where I have friends in shantytowns who earn more than i ever did but choose to stay there beacause thats home to them. Its a culture clash , give it time when the apartheid generation on all sides are pushing up daisies then things will be very different.

----------


## mooman

what i really miss ( other than walking around barefoot) is the noise. When i went back to apply for my visa it was so much different from the UK people where whistling in the streets people would speak to you when u approached them talking on the trains , singing sometimes lol the african spirit is a lively one.  ::  I really miss that and Cape Town is even more laid back , in Joburg you speak to someone and they will speak to you instantly , you want to know whos around you who your neighbours are who you are talking to. There is a also a big russian and international community in Joburg and the ones that come over seem to stay. Although it seems there is not so much of a divide between ukranian, moldivain, bulgarian , russian...they all sort of get together although the jokes still fly.  ::

----------


## mooman

moldovian sorry

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> take offense if u want Taty and insult me more for you will only understand once you have been there and I was referring to the UK. People agree with me here they are soft and spoilt and they still complain even though they have it very easy.

   Taty IS from the UK. London to be more precise.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by mooman  take offense if u want Taty and insult me more for you will only understand once you have been there and I was referring to the UK. People agree with me here they are soft and spoilt and they still complain even though they have it very easy.     Taty IS from the UK. London to be more precise.

 OK I got it confused, I thought you were born in SA and now live in the UK, but it's the other way round isn't it? 
Still, you say you've been mugged loads of times and your friend had a gun pulled on him. I agree with your comment that we moan about crime here, but I am not one such person. I have lived in London my whole life, in the suburbs for the first 18 years, and for the last two years almost in the centre of the city. I have never been mugged, heard or seen a gun, been burgled, my parents cars have never been stolen, seen a knife outside of the kitchen, seen anyone getting mugged or attacked, and hardly any of my friends have either. So you may have a more of a sense of community in SA because of it? Is that a stronger sense of *gated* community  :P I'd rather live in a country with less community, but safer society. Of course there is a lot of crime in the UK, especially in the cities, but it's no worse that in other European countries, and much better than parts of America. It is true, Brits like to moan about things. If you read the British press they make out that the country is in turmoil and in ten years time will cease to exist.

----------


## mooman

lol Taty its true, I am from South Africa half and half , my mom and family are up here my dad and family are down there. There are good and bad aspects to them both. London is different though in London i feel like im in another country not the rest of the UK lol , by the way you never replyed to my question to you about whats the differance with Ukranian and Russian speech?? thanks and hey im here arent I , lol , english are very patriotic lol just check out the world cup all my mates swear this time they will win but they said that last time too  ::  But its good still  ::

----------


## basurero

Lol I thought Russians were the kings of moaning about everything.

----------


## adoc

> Lol I thought Russians were the kings of moaning about everything.

 R and B, they should get married

----------


## Rtyom

That's why there are so many mail-ordered brides.  ::

----------


## mooman

i take that as a no

----------

